# [wine/PlayOnLinux] Compatiblité Office 2010?

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Alors oui, une question de compatibilité avec Microsoft Office 2010. C'est pas de gaieté de coeur, mais je me trouve dans l'obligation d'utiliser Microsoft Office car j'étudie la traduction et les principaux logiciels de Traduction Assistée par Ordinateurs (Trados et Wordfast) ne sont compatibles qu'avec Microsoft Office (et la version 2010, ben c'est parce que Microsoft fait des offre étudiantes à env. 70€ sur office 2010).

Du coup, j'hésitais à me procurer une licence Office 2010 mais j'ai du mal à voir si ça marche vraiment. Je vois que l'installateur est "noté" Silver avec wine-1.3.37 de même que word 2010 (wine-1.3.32), mais c'est tout avec du 32 bits. Je vois aussi que PlayOnLinux propose un script en testing pour Office 2010, mais sans indiquer s'il s'agit de 32 ou 64 bits. 

Du coup, je me demandais si quelqu'un avait testé, déjà, en 32 bits, mais aussi en 64 bits pour savoir si ça fonctionne, que je n'achète pas ça pour rien... 

Je suis en ~amd64 et j'ai compilé wine avec les useflags win32 et win64 (plus d'infos dans le emerge --info ci-dessous)

Merci par avance.

Kevin

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge --info wine playonlinux

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Jan 2012 14:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.2-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo desktop-effects kde-sunset wirelay DuPol x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/wirelay /var/lib/layman/DuPol /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk handbook iconv imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python rar raw readline session smp source speex spell sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

app-emulation/wine-1.3.37 was built with the following:

USE="X alsa cups gecko gnutls gphoto2 jpeg lcms mp3 (multilib) ncurses nls opengl oss perl png samba ssl threads truetype v4l win32 win64 xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -fontconfig -gsm (-gstreamer) -hardened -ldap -openal -opencl -scanner -test -udisks -xinerama"

app-emulation/playonlinux-4.0.14 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib)"
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Normalement... ça devrait passer, mais rien ne dit que les add-ins vont fonctionner (normalement oui, mais rien ne garantit qu'ils ne font pas des appels systèmes non supportés par Wine).

Wine devrait être banni   :Twisted Evil: 

Personnellement, si je dois utiliser un soft Windows, la solution la moins tordue est d'utiliser Windows  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

Merci pour cet avis. En effet, le mieux est d'utiliser Windows, mais je n'ai pas envie de retourner sous Windows juste pour quelques documents (et pas assez de place sur mon disque dur pour un dual boot). J'ai bien sûr le tout sous VirtualBox, mais c'est un peu lourd pour le moment, ce serait bien que j'aie les deux solutions selon mes besoins. Et en effet, à long terme, j'opterai sûrement pour une solution plus stable : avoir deux PC, mais ça c'est quand je gagnerai assez...

Les plugins dont j'ai besoin (donc Wordfast et Trados) n'utilisent, en théorie, que les macros. Donc s'ils sont supportés, ça devrait marcher.

----------

## xaviermiller

Cà ne coûte rien d'essayer en fait  :Wink: 

----------

